# "El resaltado de tablas esta deshabilitado porque esta página usa el modo de compatibilidad de Internet explorer"



## magoba (May 7, 2020)

Hola, estoy tratado de importar datos de una pagina web en excel 2016 y me aparece el siguiente mensaje 

"El resaltado de tablas esta deshabilitado porque esta página usa el modo de compatibilidad de Internet explorer"

  la pagina web es la siguiente  Most Recent Coronavirus COVID-19 Stats

Gracias.


----------



## rlv01 (May 8, 2020)

Maybe this?









						"Table highlighting is disabled because this page uses internet explorer's compatibility mode" error in Excel 365
					

Hi, In Excel: Data >> From Web >> URL: https://www.trustnet.com/factsheets/p/0lul/av-mym-blackrock-emerging-markets-equity-aquila-c-pn In the Navigator >> Web View >> Yellow error: Table highlighting



					answers.microsoft.com


----------



## magoba (May 8, 2020)

Tnks, In that page several people had the same problen  14 answerded and no  solution at all


----------

